# Die neuen WoW Charakterklassen



## Allesweisich (4. April 2008)

(talentbaum... wird noch editiert) kopieren nur auf anfrage weil sonst zieht ihr bei mir und meinem freund agrro^^ also :

Bauarbeiter: 
Rüstungsklassen: Schutzhelme/Schweishelme/Platte/Holzplatte/Leicht/Schwer/Stoff/Leicht/Schwermetall
Fernkampfwaffen: Tacker/Nagelpistole/Sägeblätter
Nahkampf: Säge Schleifgerät/Bohrer/Hämmer
Defense:Holzbrett/Rehgipsplatten

Es geht noch weiter aber der talentbaum muss gut überlegt werden schreibt aber kommis denn mein Humor ist noch lange nicht aus (ich freue mich auch wenn andere leute neue CHaras reinstellen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry ich weis nicht wie ich den beitrag wegbekomm da der ja hier falsch ist baja bitte um antwort


----------

